# Freehand: Text an kreis anpassen



## tobsaenger (30. November 2003)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte gerne einen Text schreiben der sich an dem Pfad eines Kreis orientiert. Er soll mittisch aber nicht ob sondern unten beginnen sodass man den Text von Links nach rechts lesen kann.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das hinbekomme?

MfG

Tobias


----------



## Hercules (30. November 2003)

Jo ich besitze zwar kein Freehand, doch müsstest du eigentlich bei dener Werkzeugpalette ein Textwerkzeug für Pfade haben "Pfadtextwerkzeug"...
Wird wahrscheinlich ne Unterrubrik des normalen Texttool sein ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. November 2003)

Text in normaler Textbopx schreiben!

Objekt auswählen,das vom Text "umschlossen" werden soll *und* den Text!

Menü: Text - Mit Pfad verbinden!


----------



## tobsaenger (30. November 2003)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank.

Ich habe es herausgefunden.
Muss bevor ich nen Text eingebe einmal Enter drücken.

Gruß

Tobias


----------

